# First attempt at HDR



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Out and about today, spied an empty carpark roof in chichester, and went to have a play as the camera was in the boot.

Here's the results of a bit of HDR experimentation..


















Taken with Pentax K10D using the kit lens, didn't feel a need to swap lenses.
Cable release, gorillapod & mirror lockup all used to help stabilise the shot.
5 bracketed shots at ISO 100 shot in DNG
Then the whole thing mucked about with in Photomatix & PhotoShop


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice pics, nice car. Like the 1st one best.


----------



## flanker (Feb 18, 2008)

Good photos.
1st one would look good blown up and framed.:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice job, I really like them.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice.

Digital photography is amazing and way above my head!

My son just swapped one of the bikes he built for a K10D. How do you rate this model?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Lokks good, considering it's HDR i would have liked to see a bit more detail in the trees though, there's still a lot of shadow.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys, I'm really pleased with how they turned out. Especially the first one.

As for the camera, I really like the K10D. It's very underrated against Canon & Nikon, but at it's price point it's an exceptional piece of kit.

Ups,

Metal body, dust & moisture seals and dust reduction systems, in body shake reduction is great as it means any lens will benefit from it.
controls suit me fine, especially the fact that it's control wheels are fully programmable.

Downs,
Bit noisy in the high ISO's (>800)
Not as common as Nikon / Canon so less "High Street" support for lenses etc.
Just been replaced by K20D (looks awesome, and the Samsung GX20 is a rebadged one £200 cheaper!!!)
JPG's from the camera aren't great, but I shoot RAW/DNG then use PhotoShop. It's faster, and you can fix loads with RAW you can't in a jpg.

Good review here, which help me finalise my decision.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/pentaxk10d/


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool photos! :thumb: 

I need to try that with my camera (Panasonic DMC-FZ8) if possible on it. 

One day I'll buy an SLR I think - like the look of the Canon EOS D400.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

400D is a decent bit of kit... picked one up for £275 a couple months ago with a standard 18-55 lens (not so great but ok for learning the ropes)

Ebay Canon Outlet could be your friend :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

JasonRS said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, I'm really pleased with how they turned out. Especially the first one.
> 
> As for the camera, I really like the K10D. It's very underrated against Canon & Nikon, but at it's price point it's an exceptional piece of kit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info:thumb: I might just have to have a play. I need something to keep me occupied until the dry weather arrives:wall:


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

martyp said:


> Cool photos! :thumb:
> 
> I need to try that with my camera (Panasonic DMC-FZ8) if possible on it.


It's possible, since you can take 3 bracketed photo's with that camera.

I'd suggest using a tripod (even one of those little one's) to stabilise the camera, and use the timer or wireless remote if you have one.

On the HDR software side of things, I picked up a copy of Digital Camera magazine which has an Instant Expert section on HDR this month, read it through then had a play.


----------

